
Ask HN: Does Dart programming language need mvvm frameworks? - basicscholar
Hi! I&#x27;m new to everything, specially web application development.<p>Taking a look into the insane JavaScript ecosystem, and seeing how many libraries&#x2F;frameworks are being released every minute. Makes me want to better start writing web applications with the Dart programming language. And leaving JavaScript alone.<p>Or does Dart have the same amount of insanity in its ecosystem?<p>I mean, I just don&#x27;t want to be spending my time in Angular, Backbone, Knockout, ... , React, ...<p>Thank you :)
======
lollipop25
> Makes me want to better start writing web applications with the Dart
> programming language. And leaving JavaScript alone.

Escaping to another language won't solve this. Every language has it's own
problems, just in different form and hype. It just so happens that JS is in
the spotlight right now. What about PHP? What about CoffeeScript? What about
Java? They all had their 15mins of (horrible) fame, JS is no different. Also
consider that Dart was meant to overthrow JS, it just didn't succeed.

If you take Dart (or any non-JS language for that matter), consider that the
web runs on JS. You'll have to worry (again) about tooling, integration with
existing code, on-boarding of additional team members, availability of Dart
devs, the abundance/lack of libraries, support.

------
softinio
I would not go the dart route personally. If you want something different to
javascript have a look at Typescript or Elm:

[http://www.typescriptlang.org/](http://www.typescriptlang.org/)

[http://elm-lang.org/](http://elm-lang.org/)

~~~
basicscholar
Thank you @softinio Elm programming language seems promising. (y)

